# Knock down videos



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zgFNcVY9do


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's so cool thanks for showing
Cheerio


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice set up .


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing bud! They are a way ou there. Cool when they fly up in the air. Well done.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dern, Bean .... that sure is some fine shooting! I especially liked the way you knocked that last disc down with just the power of your mind ... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool rig & nice shooting, Bean!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I just came in from more shooting. I was stink'in it up so bad I had to quit.  
Nobody wants to see that video.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Good shooting Bean..cool set up you got now..Looks like great fun~AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Good shooting and great set up!! I'm testing some targets made out of the same material as the ones we used at the MWST with a screw to see if there is enough support. If it works, then we can give them a real test in the practice runs at this years tourny.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

What slingshot are you shooting.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Great shooting, Beanflip.

Foam balls? How do you attach them to the string in the catchbox?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> What slingshot are you shooting.


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/33646-beanflip-tt/


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

stej said:


> Great shooting, Beanflip.
> Foam balls? How do you attach them to the string in the catchbox?


I thread some strong string through the center and tie a stopper on the end. The wiffle type practice balls are even easier.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> stej said:
> 
> 
> > Great shooting, Beanflip.
> ...


Sorry, didn't got it. I assume you reuse them, right? So they must be somehow loosely tied to the "strong string" you mentioned. Loosely so that they can fall down when hit, but have to stay in place..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love seeing the tournament targets being shot again!
You're coming back this year, right?


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice setup!!! and excelent aim!!! I wonder If you could tell me the size of the targets of the first vid.

Cheers!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

BAT said:


> Nice setup!!! and excelent aim!!! I wonder If you could tell me the size of the targets of the first vid.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

M.J said:


> I love seeing the tournament targets being shot again!
> You're coming back this year, right?


I hope so. I will have to see how things go.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Mr.bean what is that thing your holding the balls in your hand with(no pun intended)and just a thought if you tied a short string to the targets they will fall off when you hit them but it will be real easy to just put them back up in place without them falling all the way to the ground i don't know how your back is but if it's like mine that would kill me after a while,i really like the set-up that is super sweet


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

bigron said:


> Mr.bean what is that thing your holding the balls in your hand with(no pun intended)and just a thought if you tied a short string to the targets they will fall off when you hit them but it will be real easy to just put them back up in place without them falling all the way to the ground i don't know how your back is but if it's like mine that would kill me after a while,i really like the set-up that is super sweet










Magnetic ring, check Amazon.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Beanflip said:


> BAT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice setup!!! and excelent aim!!! I wonder If you could tell me the size of the targets of the first vid.
> ...


Thanks Beanflip!! are this sizes the ones used in competitions?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

BAT said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > BAT said:
> ...


Yes they are. The details were given by Gaboxolo so the targets could be used at the Midwest tournament. They match what they are using in Spanish competition.


----------

